# wholesale??????



## Flatty (Feb 9, 2010)

hi just a quick question im thinking of starting a little ebay shop up selling a few reptile products just wondering how id go about getting in touch with some wholesalers ive heard this can be quite difficult! ive found 1 but just want to compare prices if anyone can help pm me thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Flatty said:


> hi just a quick question im thinking of starting a little ebay shop up selling a few reptile products just wondering how id go about getting in touch with some wholesalers ive heard this can be quite difficult! ive found 1 but just want to compare prices if anyone can help pm me thanks


You normally have to prove that your a buisness first and sometimes this can mean an established buisness so may have to pay more to start


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not that easy to be honest.

I've been building vivs for nearly 12 months now and still struggle to get trade price lists from suppliers.

Things like heaters, UV equipment, hides, bowls e.t.c.

I've had to send Letter heads, Business cards and even proof of business premises just to get price lists.

Once you have a price list, you then have to pursuade them to deal with you.

Some companies are pretty alright but with others, it's like you're trying to steal the crown jewels.

Good luck


----------



## Flatty (Feb 9, 2010)

*.*

thanks for your replys looks like a tough start then :mf_dribble:


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

neary all products on ebay in this trade are sold at around trade plus vat plus a few pence, take into account tax and ebay fees and you wont be able to compete i doubt

good luck but better off figuring out unique higer margin items and selling them


----------



## Flatty (Feb 9, 2010)

*.*

i dont believe that they are sold at nearly trade price ive already found a supplier that if i buy in bulk i can sell a couple of quid cheaper than other on ebay i can still nearly double my money minus tax and other costs i would still be making a quarter profit


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Flatty said:


> i dont believe that they are sold at nearly trade price ive already found a supplier that if i buy in bulk i can sell a couple of quid cheaper than other on ebay i can still nearly double my money minus tax and other costs i would still be making a quarter profit


why dont you start a registered buisness and then you can approch the wholesalers for there product lists even trade prices are not the best and can be very little markup to add on they will deal with online traders as when i phoned them up told them what i was doing an they set out there trade lists to me the ones i have are 

Eurorep 
Monkfield Nutrition
Peregrine Livefoods 

And also have another one but cant rember the name of the company 

its not as hard to get the lists like most make out i think one quick phone call i made and i had the lists sent out to me 

cheers 

Andy


----------



## Flatty (Feb 9, 2010)

*.*

thanks for your post and advise andy il be looking into the 3 you sent.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Flatty said:


> i dont believe that they are sold at nearly trade price ive already found a supplier that if i buy in bulk i can sell a couple of quid cheaper than other on ebay i can still nearly double my money minus tax and other costs i would still be making a quarter profit


 

there might be the odd things you can do this on, but id say 95% you cant. i cant be bothered to sell something for £25 to make 50p, like i need the hassle of that!!!!


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## Flatty (Feb 9, 2010)

*.*

it was uvb tubes and vapour bulbs im mainly looking at the prices ive found i can double my money and sell cheaper


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

*Geko Reptile Supplies*

Your best to start selling small cheap items, that are low risk. 
Your right large wholesalers wont touch you unless your a legitimate company.

If you interested, i am selling a variety of clearance stock. See below.












The prices above do not include VAT or postage fee's. Collection is welcome (Leicestershire). Postage prices will be given on application, as it all depends on what items are wanted.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

SJB Pet Supplies Limited said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.
> 
> ...


This is the same as your post directly above the previous user's post - except its changed to "Good Morning"!


----------

